# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  فونتی جدید برای حل مشکل فارسی در اندروید

## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام به دوستان عزیز برای اینکه  این فونت رو برای شما دوستان قرار بدهم باید تشکر بکنید چرا که من یه کاربر تازه واردم تا بیایم در این سایت کاره ای بشوم طول می کشد. :لبخند گشاده!: 

خب حالا می رویم سراغ این فونت که توسط تیم برنامه نویسی من متشکل از 4 نفر هستیم و طی تست های بالا روی تمام سیستم عامل ها از *قبیل:bada-simbyan-windowsphone-java-...*
خوب حال برای این مشکل این فونت طوری طراحی شده که مشکل چپ به راست بودن برنامه delphi رفع کرده و اون رو به راست به چپ تبدیل کنه.
درکنار اون هم می توانید انگلیسی هم بنویسید حالا کسانی که این فونت و برنامه جانبی اون رو می خواهند یک تشکر ناقابل بکنند تا برایشان این فونت رو شروع کنم. :تشویق:

----------


## hp1361

سلام دوست عزیز

شک نکن اگر چنین مشکلاتی رو حل کنید و راه حل رو اینجا قرار بدید کسانیکه اصلا نیاز هم نداشته باشند به چنین چیزی، صرفا بخاطر بلند نظری شما، از شما تشکر خواهند کرد

موفق باشیم

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

> سلام به دوستان عزیز برای اینکه  این فونت رو برای شما دوستان قرار بدهم باید تشکر بکنید چرا که من یه کاربر تازه واردم تا بیایم در این سایت کاره ای بشوم طول می کشد.
> 
> خب حالا می رویم سراغ این فونت که توسط تیم برنامه نویسی من متشکل از 4 نفر هستیم و طی تست های بالا روی تمام سیستم عامل ها از *قبیل:bada-simbyan-windowsphone-java-...*
> خوب حال برای این مشکل این فونت طوری طراحی شده که مشکل چپ به راست بودن برنامه delphi رفع کرده و اون رو به راست به چپ تبدیل کنه.
> درکنار اون هم می توانید انگلیسی هم بنویسید حالا کسانی که این فونت و برنامه جانبی اون رو می خواهند یک تشکر ناقابل بکنند تا برایشان این فونت رو شروع کنم.


دچار کمبود تشکری؟ 
ازت تشکر کنیم تا بعدا برامون یه کاری بکنی؟ میدونی تشکر یعنی چی؟
معمولا وقتی کسی برای شخص دیگری کاری انجام میده، ازش تشکر می کنند. اول تشکر نمی کنند بعد اون بره یه کاری انجام بده.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خوب من یک فونت دارم شما اون رو به مجموعه فونت های کامپیوترتون اضافه می کنید بعد lable  هاتون رو بااین فونت می نویسید اگر درحین نوشتن چپ به راست هست در اندروید درست می شود.
هر چهار فونت رو بریزید   http://www.uploadco.ir/uploads/40jgs1zx4y1d4fgdhsvb.zip

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

من هر چهار فونت رو نصب کردم و همرو امتحان هم کردم.
هیچ کدوم کار نمیکنه.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

مطمئنی؟ من تست کردم در اندروید جواب داد

----------


## zoghal

من تائید می می کنم مشکل رو حل کردن اما به روش ملا نصرالدینی  :بامزه:  خودتون ببنید.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/te71o05mrj6r4ao/Screenshot%202014-09-09%2004.02.01.png?dl=0
کیبورد رو بزارید روی انگلیسی و بعد فارسی تایپ کنید. مثل تصویر فارسی درست میشه. :متفکر:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

افرین به شما کاربر گرامی من یادم رفت این نکته رو اضافه کنم.
مشکل این فونتی که من ساختم اینکه باید با کیبورد انگلیسی تایپ کنی تا فارسی برات بنویسه.

----------


## دلفی بلد

> افرین به شما کاربر گرامی من یادم رفت این نکته رو اضافه کنم.
> مشکل این فونتی که من ساختم اینکه باید با کیبورد انگلیسی تایپ کنی تا فارسی برات بنویسه.


روی من خیلی خیلی عالی کار کرد فقط مشکلش اینکه باید با کیبورد انگلیسی تایپ کنی اما تا همین جاهم که شد درست فارسی بنویسی عالیه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خوشحالم که روی موبایل من و شما خوب اجرا شده تلاش می کنم که روی کیبورد فارسی حل بشه

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
مسئله فقط نمایش درست کاراکتر نیست. بعضی جاها باید متون فارسی رو توی اندروید در یک فایل ذخیره کنیم و اگه کیبورد انگلیسی باشه حالا باید حرف معاول فارسی رو بدست بیاریم و کلی دردسر میشه.  :گیج:

----------

